# 2012 550 polaris ?



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

One of ma boys has a 2012 polaris 550 and he wants to put 28" itp mudlights. Right now he has 26" stockers on it. bike is stock and has no lift. By the picture it looks like he can clear them with no rubbing but im not 100% sure:thinking:. Would like to know what yall think


----------



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

I dont think he should have any issues. A buddy of mine just bought the 2012 850 XP and from what he was saying they are the exact same bike except one has a bigger motor. Although i would imagine he would proably need some sort of cluth work to go with those bigger tires....Ill let some of the popo guys chime in on that lol.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

yea they are the same bike same size and everything just one has a bigger mottor u right there jess. I also think he will need some clutch work but im not sure not to big on popos.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

bump


----------



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

I rode with a guy yesterday that had 28" zilla's on SS 212 rims and he has no rubbing either.


----------



## bruteman19 (Jan 14, 2012)

He should be able to clear them with no problem. And i dont think he'll need any major clutch work. Probably a little but not to much.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

thanks guys i just let him know and hes ordering them now


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

He will clear them with no problems. The clutching on the 550/850's are good from the factory. Of course a clutch kit will always help get a little more out of the bike but it isn't a must to be able to turn them.


----------



## moparmudder (Feb 20, 2012)

my 2011 550 with 30" motomonsters, just rub when at high speeds in rear, had 28" swamplites on and no rubbing issues at all


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

moparmudder said:


> my 2011 550 with 30" motomonsters, just rub when at high speeds in rear, had 28" swamplites on and no rubbing issues at all


u have a 2" lift or no lift


----------



## Holdmybeer (May 2, 2012)

I ride 28" outlaws on my sportsman 500 h.o and it has stock everything. No clutch kit or lift and they clear and pull great. so you will be fine


----------

